# Circle J Trailer



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

If it has a dressing room, probably between 2500 and 3000 pounds. You could try calling Circle J, but I doubt they have a weight of every trailer model sitting by the phone (800) 247-2535

The only way to be certain is to weigh it.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If you know what your tow vehicle weighs {plaque on doorjam}go to a truck stop, weigh station, car wrecking yard or someplace with a drive-on scale...
Weigh your total vehicle then subtract your tow vehicles weight and you have a darn close trailer weight. 
Otherwise, a pretty good guesstimate is what was previously mentioned.

:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## JohnyWalter (Apr 27, 2018)

been looking for a 3 slant to upgrade from our old 2 strait load.Well we found A 98' circle J _Apache trailer_ for $2000, and so a friend of mine called the guy and said we'd buy it, it is about a 3 1/2 hr drive to get it and there's a bit of rusting on the wheel wells and the back door, but they said no rust through, all surface, floors/light/tires all good....


----------

